# The Vietnam War: Trent Reznor & Atticus Ross



## synthpunk (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Kyle Preston (Sep 17, 2017)

I'm really looking forward to watching/hearing this. Just listened to Ken Burns and Lynn Novick on the WTF podcast. 

Not gonna be binge-watching this one though - gonna let it sink in slowly.


----------



## synthpunk (Sep 17, 2017)

Same here Kyle, 18 hours of a very hard subject for a lot of Americans. It's going to take a little while to sink in but I still think it's something worth seeing and especially learning from.

I downloaded the OST this morning from iTunes, it sounds really good.



Kyle Preston said:


> I'm really looking forward to watching/hearing this. Just listened to Ken Burns and Lynn Novick on the WTF podcast.
> 
> Not gonna be binge-watching this one though - gonna let it sink in slowly.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Sep 17, 2017)

Their soundtracks are fantastic. Was gonna put on the OST later today : )

On an unrelated note, hope hurricane cleanup is going well SP. I'll actually be in Florida for a Microsoft show next week so thanks for the work you're doing.


----------

